# Should I call my professors by their first name?



## Tim (May 20, 2009)

I am a doctoral student who wants to honor my professors. All of them are older than me. 

I currently call my professors "Prof. [last name]" (rather than "Dr.") because that is the title used in South Africa. But my fellow students seem use first names.

I wish things were the way they used to be - when people ensured that they addressed appropriately those in authority. Things are too informal today.

What do you all think?


----------



## Herald (May 20, 2009)

I would address them according to their title unless:

1. They request otherwise.
2. You are colleagues where your daily interaction would make such formality tedious.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 20, 2009)

Since in most of the world professor is different from Dr. then it can be hard to give a steady rule  I have known doctors who have laughed when students have called them a professor "I wish".

I usually call them by their first AND last names because while you don't want to be lazy and impolite, you also don't want to make them feel uncomfortable with your formality. I know we sometimes get international students from the southern US who "ma'am" this and "sir" that. It sounds patronizing to us.


----------



## CDM (May 20, 2009)

This is largely determined by region / culture as you've noted.

In the U.S, in the South, I call my professors Dr such and such. Especially when one is in class or related setting. I would only consider not doing this upon the professor's request, and only then in a private and informal setting--like _my_ house.


----------



## Craig (May 20, 2009)

Call them Professor such and such...unless/until they say otherwise. I'd rather someone chuckle at my formality rather than have them be offended.


----------



## jwithnell (May 20, 2009)

Or you could just ask, particularly if you have an adviser ... he or she should steer you straight. Otherwise, my instinct would be to observe how the professors react to other students, and even if informality prevails, I'd still tend to call anyone older than me by his formal title.


----------



## Montanablue (May 20, 2009)

As others have noted, it depends on the culture. I think its a good rule of thumb, however, to call them Professor/Dr. until they request that you do otherwise. By my senior year in college, I was on a first name basis with most of my professors - but only because they had requested that I call them by name. I would definitely wait until they indicate that informality is okay though - I once witnessed a student going through a public scolding because he had addressed his professor as "Bob." It wasn't pretty


----------



## Blue Tick (May 20, 2009)

I would address them as Doctor or Professor unless they'e requested otherwise.


----------



## toddpedlar (May 20, 2009)

There's little more annoying for a professor (well, Okay maybe I'm just uptight and old fashioned, so this says more about me than the general populace) to be called by his or her first name. More often then not anymore, students are just assuming they can call you by your first name, and this is a real pet peeve of mine. I *hate* to have to tell them "call me Professor" or "call me Dr." but it's becoming a necessity if that's the way I want it. 

Problem is that MANY professors here actually want students to call them by their first name, because it's more "friendly"... which I think is a load of hog-wash personally, but I'll stop ranting now.


----------



## matt01 (May 20, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Problem is that MANY professors here actually want students to call them by their first name, because it's more "friendly"... which I think is a load of hog-wash personally, but I'll stop ranting now.



All but one of my professors in graduate school wanted to be addressed by their first name. I kept going with Dr/Prof for the first semester, but it just didn't work...


----------



## Knoxienne (May 20, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> There's little more annoying for a professor (well, Okay maybe I'm just uptight and old fashioned, so this says more about me than the general populace) to be called by his or her first name. More often then not anymore, students are just assuming they can call you by your first name, and this is a real pet peeve of mine. I *hate* to have to tell them "call me Professor" or "call me Dr." but it's becoming a necessity if that's the way I want it.
> 
> Problem is that MANY professors here actually want students to call them by their first name, because it's more "friendly"... which I think is a load of hog-wash personally, but I'll stop ranting now.



Go ahead and rant. A sanctified rant is a good thing.  That's what I've heard anyway.


----------



## BJClark (May 20, 2009)

Personally, I would continue doing as you are, calling them Prof. such and such..until otherwise asked. It shows your respect for them and their position...

But then, I'm one of those from the Southern US who still use Ma'am and Sir when addressing folks, as a sign of respect..

What's sad, is that many high school teachers are now asking students to call them by their first names as well. It's just another sign of the changes in society that show a lack of respect--


----------



## Marrow Man (May 20, 2009)

In a classroom setting, I always call professors by their title ("Dr." in my case). It always felt kind of odd in some situations. For example, my Greek and NT prof in seminary was Clarence Darrow Agan (who went by "Jimmy"). He is probably three years younger than I (and looks even younger!), but I still called him "Dr. Agan" in class (even though there were other students who called him "Jimmy"). For me, it's just a respect thing. And I have heard at least one theologian (Sproul perhaps?) who said it bothers him when folks do not address him as "Dr.", at least in a professional setting.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 20, 2009)

Yes, it is always a good idea to use titles of respect in academic settings. When I went back to law school for my LL.M. I already had a Juris Doctor degree. I had more experience in some areas of law than my professors. Still, I addressed them as "Professor" and they addressed me as "Mr." It maintains order and keeps your mind clear that this is supposed to be a serious endeavor.

After graduating, if you develop a personal relationship with the professors, then the first name follows. But in a professional relationship, it's always with the title until you are told (or asked) to address them otherwise. It's a quaint reminder that our lives should be in decent and good order.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 20, 2009)

I always use titles of address in a scholastic setting, business setting, or a formal church meeting. The only time I won't is if I have been requested to by the object of address. Even then if they are much older than me I usually will by Southron programmed default. If I didn't my grandmother would rise from the grave to rebuke me!

At church I never refer to the other adults by first name only if I am in earshot of children. The lack of formal address is an issue that is blurring the lines of authority with the vast majority of young folks and children today.


----------



## Jon Peters (May 20, 2009)

Call the professors what they ask to be called. The default rule is their formal title. As for other settings, church for instance, using first names with friends and fellow members is entirely appropriate. We need not (should not) always be formal in public settings. Kids need to be taught to discern when certain behavior is appropriate and when it is not. I, for one, do not long for the days when everyone was formal with everyone else. But, then again, I am from California. We are right about most things out here.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 20, 2009)

In conversation with my professors I always use the titles "Professor" or "Dr.", even if our relationship is a very friendly one, or he/she is no longer _my_ professor (and we're just meeting for lunch or whatever, as friends). I have yet to be asked not to.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 20, 2009)

I would address them by their title.

To call a teacher by their first name blurs the much needed distinctive line between teacher and pupil in my opinion.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 20, 2009)

> We are right about most things out here.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 20, 2009)

Call the males, "Bub" and the females, "Woman." That'll endear you to them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tripel (May 20, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Problem is that MANY professors here actually want students to call them by their first name, because it's more "friendly"... which I think is a load of hog-wash personally, but I'll stop ranting now.



Most of my professors wanted to be called by their first names because they thought "Dr." was only required by those who are pompous.


----------



## Idelette (May 20, 2009)

When I was at University, I always referred to my professors as "Professor........". Most students called them by their first name, but I felt that it was a bit disrespectful. If you think about it.....they have earned that title and position through many years of education and work, and deserve to be distinguished when addressing them. In fact, I can't recall a time that a professor told me to call them by their first name. It wasn't until after I graduated that my professors would sign emails or leave voicemails using their first name.


----------



## he beholds (May 20, 2009)

I cannot imagine calling a professor by his/her first name. Sometimes it is hard when they aren't doctors yet, because Mr. or Mrs./Miss/Ms. sounds like you are a child and they the adult. But Professor is simply the title of what they are, so I think that is safe. 
In college there was one professor who I never had in class that I called by her first name, but she had invited me to her house and introduced herself as that. If I had her in class, I would have called her Dr. Champagne. 
I also had one professor that I called Uncle Paul, but that was an inside joke with him and some other students. I didn't call him that in front of a class.


----------



## Tripel (May 20, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> If you think about it.....they have earned that title and position through many years of education and work, and deserve to be distinguished when addressing them.



I agree that that a professor has had to put in a lot of work to get where they are, but I would hope that what they have _earned_ is the ability to teach the class, not just a title.

I don't have a Doctorate of any kind, but if I did I would not require that students address me by "Dr.". Some people argue that it draws a distinction between students and teacher, but the fact that I'm actually _teaching_ would be enough for me.

-----Added 5/20/2009 at 03:22:32 EST-----

...looking back, it was the professors who wanted to be on a first-name basis that I most respected as professors.


----------



## Jon Peters (May 20, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I cannot imagine calling a professor by his/her first name. Sometimes it is hard when they aren't doctors yet, because Mr. or Mrs./Miss/Ms. sounds like you are a child and they the adult. But Professor is simply the title of what they are, so I think that is safe.
> In college there was one professor who I never had in class that I called by her first name, but she had invited me to her house and introduced herself as that. If I had her in class, I would have called her Dr. Champagne.
> I also had one professor that I called Uncle Paul, but that was an inside joke with him and some other students. I didn't call him that in front of a class.



I once called my college poetry instructor Prof. Gunn (Thom Gunn for the poetry aficionados in the audience) and he rebuked me. He wasn't a professor, he was a lecturer. Nor was he a doctor. I stopped calling him anything because I just couldn't call him Thom. It seemed too strange.

As a side note, this non-doctor/professor was hands down one of the best instructors I have ever had.


----------



## JBaldwin (May 20, 2009)

I have to agree with those who've said that you should address them by their title, either "professor" or "Dr." not only because they've earned it, but also because it helps to keep the teacher/student relationship where it should be. 

I studied cello for 5 years with a woman who at one point said I could call her by her first name, but as long as I was her student, I addressed by her title. Now that she is no longer my teacher, I call her by her first name. 

On that subject--my teenager daughter is studying with a double bass professor who has more than one Doctorate. He also holds a key position with the local symphony. He gets upset if I or my daughter address him as "Dr..." He prefers to be called "Bo" and lets you know it if you slip up and try to address him with his title.


----------



## Edward (May 20, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> But, then again, I am from California. We are right about most things out here.



Look at the map again. Which hand is California closer to?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 20, 2009)

Edward said:


> Jon Peters said:
> 
> 
> > But, then again, I am from California. We are right about most things out here.
> ...


----------



## Michael Butterfield (May 20, 2009)

*Wlc q&a 127*

I think the axiom is generally true: “Familiarity breeds contempt.” All this familiarity is gross and unhealthy. At bottom it is an unhealthy suspicion of those in positions of authority. In fact, I am prepared to say that the WLC Q&A 127 has something to say to us on this score.

Q127: What is the honor that inferiors owe to their superiors? A127: The honor which inferiors owe to their superiors is, all due reverence in heart, word, and behavior; prayer and thanksgiving for them; imitation of their virtues and graces; willing obedience to their lawful commands and counsels; due submission to their corrections; fidelity to, defense and maintenance of their persons and authority, according to their several ranks, and the nature of their places; bearing with their infirmities, and covering them in love, that so they may be an honor to them and to their government.


----------



## Timothy William (May 20, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot imagine calling a professor by his/her first name. Sometimes it is hard when they aren't doctors yet, because Mr. or Mrs./Miss/Ms. sounds like you are a child and they the adult. But Professor is simply the title of what they are, so I think that is safe.
> ...


You could have just called him Gunn, or perhaps Mr Gunn. (Or maybe not.)

I usually called my teachers Sir in high school, and I noted that the better teachers were usually addressed more formally. At University, to be honest, I didn't often address my professors directly at all, but when I did, it was usually "Professor ..... " I certainly wouldn't have used their first names without being asked.

That said, I'm not sure there is always a direct correlation between formality and respect. I notice that those most worthy of respect are typically the least insistent on being addressed by their favoured title; those who are either overly familiar - "call me Dave" - or overly formal - "you will address me as Professor Smith" - are on average on lesser competence; the most competent are less fussy either way. Perhaps being truly worthy of respect and affection makes one less petty about being shown proper respect or being treated as everyone's friend.


----------



## he beholds (May 20, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> That said, I'm not sure there is always a direct correlation between formality and respect. I notice that those most worthy of respect are typically the least insistent on being addressed by their favoured title; those who are either overly familiar - "call me Dave" - or overly formal - "you will address me as Professor Smith" - are on average on lesser competence; the most competent are less fussy either way. Perhaps being truly worthy of respect and affection makes one less petty about being shown proper respect or being treated as everyone's friend.



I would bet it is more likely a personality thing or how you were raised.


----------



## Tim (May 21, 2009)

People hate sir and ma'am here. I started using these terms when I was in Alabama. I liked it because it was a way to show respect. But in other areas of the world, people don't like this because it appears patronizing to them or like you are saying they are old. 

The first time I was called Mr. Lindsay regularly was in Alabama and also in Nova Scotia (my home). It was by the children of the respective church congregations. And I felt so honored by it.


----------



## OPC'n (May 21, 2009)

I would call them by their title, personally, and since you feel uncomfortable not calling them by their title, then I would go with what you feel comfortable.


----------



## py3ak (May 21, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> That said, I'm not sure there is always a direct correlation between formality and respect. I notice that those most worthy of respect are typically the least insistent on being addressed by their favoured title; those who are either overly familiar - "call me Dave" - or overly formal - "you will address me as Professor Smith" - are on average on lesser competence; the most competent are less fussy either way. *Perhaps being truly worthy of respect and affection makes one less petty about being shown proper respect or being treated as everyone's friend.*



This seems like a very sound observation.


----------



## GTMOPC (May 21, 2009)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> I know we sometimes get international students from the southern US who "ma'am" this and "sir" that. It sounds patronizing to us.



I am from the south. Maybe it's patronizing in NZ but I've found as a rule of thumb when I don't know what title to use I simply say "sir" or "mam". It avoids the first name and the possible confusion over choosing to say Dr. or Professor. (Though I admit I haven't had this problem, all my classes have been online). I would think that if the doctor or professor didn't like one of those titles they surely wouldn't want to hear "sir" or "mam"! 

You could always just ask them what they prefer!


----------



## EricP (May 21, 2009)

As an older yankee now living in the US south, I was taught that titles were one way of showing respect for someone else, irrespective of the other's "call me Dave"--that is, a title is a way of showing an attitude I have toward someone else, really whether or not he thinks he should be shown respect or not. So in the military you address with respect, salute, etc whether or not you (inside) think they deserve it, and even if your CO says "call me Bob". To be sure, there are huge differences between the use of titles, actual respect, formality, etc. But one of the advantages of the social conventions that seem to be falling away in the US (and I've lived in California, so I KNOW where it started!!) was that they took the "I feel comfortable" out of the equation.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 21, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Call the males, "Bub" and the females, "Woman." That'll endear you to them in a heartbeat.


I was thinking more towards "oi you" or the variant "hey you". If that didn't work maybe a cat whistle.


----------

